# iBooks



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, je suis a la recherche d'un logicielle qui permettrait de lire les livres sur ordi (mac). L'idéal est qu'il ressemble a l'app iBooks de iPhone et iPad. Par la même occasion j'aimerais savoir si ce serait possible aussi sur BlackBerry. Merci d'avance.


----------



## edd72 (28 Mai 2011)

Des livres à quel format?

ComicBookLover, Jomic, FFview...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2011)

Ce serait cool que je puisse ouvrir ce que j'ai telechargé de "iBook" donc format iPhone et iPad. Merci d'avoir répondu.


----------



## Douviss (16 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je relance le sujet! Il s'agit de livres achetés sur iTunes store... Avec un iPad c'est cool, mais ayant qu'un iPod touch, ce n'est pas pratique de lire un livre "iBook" ? Cela m'étonne qu'Apple n'a pas pensé à faire une appli Ibooks pour ses ordinateurs... à moins que je ne l'ai pas trouvé, pourtant j'ai cherché sur App Store...

Avez-vous des solutions ?


----------

